
What I Saw at Middlebury College - high_derivative
https://quillette.com/2019/04/27/what-i-saw-at-middlebury-college/
======
deogeo
> The SGA [Student Government Association] also demanded “recurrent bias
> training to be provided to all hired staff, faculty, administrators, as well
> as all students,” with “the names of any faculty, staff, or administration
> members who do not participate in bias training to be made publicly
> available to all students.”

Also known as 'doxing'.

------
joshuaheard
This is dystopian.

